# Lighting for DIY Videos



## volpfuss (May 29, 2011)

Hi forumZ 

I am not a photographer whatsoever, but I have a lighting question and thought, who better to ask but those who actually know what they are doing, lol. So I found this forum and am hoping someone can help me.

I am a business owner who makes some homemade/DIY videos from time to time for business purposes. Sometimes it's to screencapture myself talking to clients. Sometimes it's to film myself conducting a webconference. Just various business reasons and situations.

When I am sitting in front of my computer and doing a screencapture, I use my Logitech webcam. Other times I use my Kodak Zi8 or Flip video camera such as when I am standing against a wall, backdrop or greenscreen. None of these has flash capabilities.

I would like to know what kind of inexpensive or DIY lighting equipment I should get or make for both of these kind of scenarios.

For example, when I am using my webcam, I am using two Ikea lamps with a 60 watt daylight bulb in each and standing those on each side of the computer screen. This works okay to get even lighting without overwhelming the exposure capabilities of the webcame, but I was wondering if anyone has any other recommendations. Ideally, I would love to get the same kind of lighting effect I get when I go (don't laugh) to the Nordstrom's restroom and look in the mirror. I have no idea what kind of lights they use, but each mirror abovce the sink is surrounded by these bulbs and you get no shadows and it just makes anyone look gorgeous.

Now, for the other digital video camers, again, they don't have flash so I'm wondering what kind of lights (such as wattage and/or kind of bulbs) and/or equipment would help me get a nice lighting effect. I'm not looking to go pro; I'd just like to make my homemade videos look somewhat nice. I am aware of the 3-part lighting set-up where you have a main light, a second light and then a backlight. But do I really need all 3 lights? Is there any DIY version of this lighting I can make? What kind of bulbs and wattage should I use?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## diipii (May 30, 2011)

To simulate soft, overall shadowless, available light bounce your light sources off a white reflector. This can be a wall or a sheet of paper or anything. The bigger the better but not coloured or your lighting will be the colour of the reflector.
Any light source is OK so long as it is bright enough. Try table lamps, builders portable lighting (often very inexpensive), tungsten security lighting (watch out for heat), fluorescent tubes (no heat but sometimes weird colours on video or film) but don't mix lights of different colours. (Research "colour temperature")
Bounce light is even, covers a large area and easy to deal with as your subject can move about within reason and not loose the light.

Have a look at, Focal Press: The Shut Up and Shoot Documentary Guide - Book 
Read this bloke's book and realise that whatever works is OK and don't get suckered into spending wads of cash on stuff you don't need.
Most important. Have Fun.


----------

